# Was bedeutet "pew pew"



## Ranjia (24. Juli 2008)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage. 

Wofür steht dieses "pew pew" im Chat immer?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meshe (24. Juli 2008)

Ranjia schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage.
> 
> Wofür steht dieses "pew pew" im Chat immer?
> 
> ...




Eule macht halt phew phew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ötzalan (24. Juli 2008)

Die sogenannte "Pew Pew Laser Eule"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Druide lässt grüßen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggobert (24. Juli 2008)

Das gibt auch Gilden die so heißen also "OMG Laserweapon Pew Pew" das "Pew Pew" soll schlicht und einfach der Sound vom Laser sein mehr nicht ^^

Ich hoffe nun bist wieder etwas weiser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## lebrown (24. Juli 2008)

oha....gut zu wissen auch ich als ehemaliger langzeit wow zocker dachte das es so ne art abkürzung für pwnen pwnen war xD
weil so wurde es manchmal auch benutz :,,Let's pew pew!'' aber cool das meine zweifel daran und all das jetzt gelöscht sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg sven


----------



## Ranjia (24. Juli 2008)

aah dankeschön..... jetzt bin ich schlauer. Danke


----------



## Blackbiber (24. Juli 2008)

da wir gerade bei blöden fragen sind... was heiß überhaupt pwnen?


----------



## b1ubb (24. Juli 2008)

naja ich würde eher sagen 

pew pew = caster klassen =) 
bam bam = melee klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spittykovski (24. Juli 2008)

pwnen = ownen
ownen = roxxorn
roxxorn = richtig abgehen und alles platt machen


----------



## Nokrum (24. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> naja ich würde eher sagen
> 
> pew pew = caster klassen =)
> bam bam = melee klassen
> ...





*SIGN  n Made my day


----------



## Wynd (24. Juli 2008)

ich zitiere das "urban dictionary":

*pew pew:*

1. Sound made by lasers, usually related to star wars. 

2. Owning a person, usually related to world of warcraft
"wow those lasers sounded like pew pew on the surround sound" 

"dude you just pew pew his ass down!"



Blackbiber schrieb:


> da wir gerade bei blöden fragen sind... was heiß überhaupt pwnen?



*pwnen//pw3ned:*

Faggy internet word for "owned". Mainly used by people with no friends, with massive toy collections and addicted to video games. "pw3ned" another word on the way-too-long list of retarded internet lingo used by a large group of sad indviduals.

"Oh SNAP my internet chat buddy you just got pw3ned." 

"I am an internet wizard, who needs friends when you have an xbox? My favorite word is pw3ned." 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meshe (24. Juli 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> ich zitiere das "urban dictionary":
> 
> *pew pew:*
> 
> ...




made my day :X


----------



## Ötzalan (24. Juli 2008)

Keinjo schrieb:


> Dies sind nur dumme, pubertäre Ausdrücke, bei denen überhaupt keine Logik dahinter steckt. Man gebraucht es nur um die eigene Dummheit zu verstecken und "cool" dazustehen. Denglisch lässt grüssen.



Manche tarnen es auch als Slang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Beispiele gefällig?

Noob: Neuling der sich durch eine Frage geoutet hat, dessen Antwort "natürlich" jeder kennt!
unskilled: mangelhaftes Potenzial in einer Randomgruppe bei fünfer Ini`s, da ganz klar der Tank die Aggro nicht hält - der Mage völlig falsch castet und wieso der Priest nicht 4 Mann durchhealed wenn 30 mobs und 2 bosse gepullt worden sind, weiss der GM allein!
Blizz: Allgemeiner Fachbegriff für "völlig überteuert" und "bösartiger Multikonzern der es genau auf DICH abgesehen hat"
Suchfunktion: Immer wieder auftretendes Mysterium in Webforenbereichen - Alle sprechen davon, keiner weiss etwas genaues 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruss

- das war zu 80% spass mit 20% Ironie -


----------



## Spittykovski (24. Juli 2008)

Die suchfunktion wird btw. in fachkreisen als sufu bezeichnet.

Bis ich das damals gerafft hatte hats auch wochen gedauert :[


----------



## Anusanna (24. Juli 2008)

Spittykovski schrieb:


> Bis ich das damals gerafft hatte hats auch wochen gedauert :[



/sing it: Wer, wie ,was? Wer, wie, was? Wieso, weshalb, warum? Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (24. Juli 2008)

zur erklärung
pew pew ist sozusagen die lautschrift von einem laser dudu
(moonkin)


----------



## quilosa (24. Juli 2008)

@Wynd - perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (24. Juli 2008)

handyfeuerinecke schrieb:


> zur erklärung
> pew pew ist sozusagen die lautschrift von einem laser dudu
> (moonkin)




Jäger machen auch pew pew pew pew....wenn verbesserter AotH procct,Schnellfeuer gezündet wird und sonstige Angriffsgeschwindigkeitssteigernde Mittel/Items in Einsatz sind.^^


----------



## Didä1 (24. Juli 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> ich zitiere das "urban dictionary":
> 
> *pew pew:*
> 
> ...



so ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach nur geil^^


----------



## Wynd (24. Juli 2008)

danke. wie gesagt: ist nicht von mir. ich fand s aber auch ganz witzig ^^.

wer sich mit englischem/US-slang und modewörtern befassen möchte dem sei mal ein blick auf urban dictionary ans herz gelegt.
das ganze funktioniert nach einem bewertungssystem der user und so stellt sich meist schnell raus was blödsinn ist und was nicht. sehr nützlich wenn man im www unterwegs ist und mal so richtig "roxxorn" will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Morcan (24. Juli 2008)

Blackbiber schrieb:


> da wir gerade bei blöden fragen sind... was heiß überhaupt pwnen?


Ich kann mich an alte CS-Zeiten erinnern wo es eigentlich prisoner owned heißen sollte...also wenn man jemanden erschossen hat der in einer Art Gefängnis oder so steckte (gibts ja bei manchen Maps)


----------



## Bazdash (24. Juli 2008)

Noch eine weiter blöde Frage: Was bedeutet eigentlich das 1111!einself? Ist das auch so ein pubertärer Ausdruck, den Leute über 20 nicht verstehen?


----------



## Revan69 (24. Juli 2008)

Pew Pew = Gräusch einer Laserkanone.
Pwnd = Gepeinigt, Dominiert.
Ownd = Kann man in etwa wie "dumm gelaufen" übersetzen.
Imba = Imbalanced. (Kann sowohl gutes als auch schlechtes bedeuten)
Pro = Professional(-Gamer)
NaP = Not a Professional
Noob = Newbie = Neuling


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2008)

Bazdash schrieb:


> Noch eine weiter blöde Frage: Was bedeutet eigentlich das 1111!einself? Ist das auch so ein pubertärer Ausdruck, den Leute über 20 nicht verstehen?



Soweit ich weiß kommt es davon dass manche gerne gaaaanz vieeeel Ausrufezeichen benutzen und wenn man dann die Shift Taste nicht zu betätigen weiß kommt das bei raus  

Need help!!!!!!111111

und das wurde zu sonem Kiddy Synonym

so wurde es mir mal erklärt
Korrigiert mich wenns Unsinn ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bazdash (24. Juli 2008)

Oh, na gut, wirklich etwas, was man nicht wissen muss. Danke.

P.S.: Ist bei der deutschen Tastatur das ausrufezeichen beim 1 hinterlegt? Bei meiner schweizer Tastatur, habe ein ein "+".


----------



## kL1086 (24. Juli 2008)

11!!1einelf ist eigentlich totaler Schwachsinn. Dieses einself11 hat keine Bedeutung und ist eigentlich nur als 
Belustigung gemeint. Ursprünglich war es meine ich so: Jemand hat zuschnell getippt und zu Früh die Shift-Taste losgelassen.

Yeah!!11 und ein anderer fand das cool und hat Ihn verarscht und Yeah!!11einself geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kurz und kanpp einself11 = ohne Bedeutung bzw.
steht die Erklärung bisschen weiter oben ^^

pwned oder owned heisst nicht wie oben gesagt, wenn man richtig abgeht bei WOW.
pwned oder pwnage kommt von ich meine Quake2 war es. Wenn ich z.b. mein Team down war und ich das gesamte gegnerische Team 
gekilled habe und die Runde gewonnen habe. Gleiches gilt für CS.

"owned" "pwned" "pwnd" wird jetzt für alles genommen, wenn jemand von einem anderen z.B. verbal ausgekonntert wird oder
wie oben gesagt z.B. in der Arena als Holy-Pala 2 Mages umrockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pew pew gab es schon vor den Lasereulen und lange vor WOW ... pew pew = Railgunner aus Quake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pew pew you dead 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt aus unserer Kindheit "peng peng du bist tot". Also nix mit Laseraugen. Pew pew kann alles sein, was mit Fernkampf zutun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind meine Erklärungen, gerne könnt Ihr mich verbessern aber die Begriffe gab es schon bei Quake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Juli 2008)

Keinjo schrieb:


> Dies sind nur dumme, pubertäre Ausdrücke, bei denen überhaupt keine Logik dahinter steckt. Man gebraucht es nur um die eigene Dummheit zu verstecken und "cool" dazustehen. Denglisch lässt grüssen.



rofl! wasn sinniger kommentar zu ner guten alten star wars frage


----------



## EssenIstMeinHobby (24. Juli 2008)

Bazdash schrieb:


> Noch eine weiter blöde Frage: Was bedeutet eigentlich das 1111!einself? Ist das auch so ein pubertärer Ausdruck, den Leute über 20 nicht verstehen?



wenn jemand '!' nach ner message in ieinen channel spammt also 'shift' + '1' und dann lange draufdrückt kommen viele rufezeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 iwann mal vergisst er 'shift' dann kommen ein paar einser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und irgendwann wurde in den foren imo als noobflame das so geschrieben

hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen


----------



## Shaguar93 (24. Juli 2008)

mit pew pew lasergun bäm pew usw wusst ich aber ich versteh den unterschied zwischen ownen und pwnen oder so net... aufklären bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sry habs jez oben gelesen =O ^^

MFG Shaguar


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2008)

Bazdash schrieb:


> Oh, na gut, wirklich etwas, was man nicht wissen muss. Danke.
> 
> P.S.: Ist bei der deutschen Tastatur das ausrufezeichen beim 1 hinterlegt? Bei meiner schweizer Tastatur, habe ein ein "+".



hehe als Schweizer habt ihr bestimmt alle Tasten mit einem + hinterlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ja auf der deutschen Tastatur ist die 1 und das ! eine Taste daher eben auch das 11elf


Edit:  es gibt echt "Schweizer Tastaturen" ???? *staun*


----------



## b1ubb (24. Juli 2008)

und das beste von allen.

ein Melee shamy kann sowohl PEW PEW und BAM BAM machen ;D


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> und das beste von allen.
> 
> ein Melee shamy kann sowohl PEW PEW und BAM BAM machen ;D




ein Pala dagegen nur FLOFF FLOFF 

(in Deckung geh)


----------



## b1ubb (24. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ein Pala dagegen nur FLOFF FLOFF
> (in Deckung geh)



haha der war gut ;D


----------



## Faimith (24. Juli 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> ich zitiere das "urban dictionary":
> ........
> 
> *pwnen//pw3ned:*
> ...



Das ist mal ein wahres Wort @ alle Kellerkids die drinnen rumgammeln ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


/singed 5*


----------



## Faimith (24. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> hehe als Schweizer habt ihr bestimmt alle Tasten mit einem + hinterlegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Aber klar ^^ gibt ja auch Amerikanische Tastaturen ^^

Schwiiz 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Aber klar ^^ gibt ja auch Amerikanische Tastaturen ^^
> 
> Schwiiz 4tw
> 
> ...



najaaaa aber Amerika ist ja auch ganz doll Groooooooß
und die Schweiz dagegen ganz klitzeklein

Gibt es denn auch Lichtensteiner Tastaturen oder welche aus Andorra oder dem Vatikan??

(nich böse sein, ich liebe die Schweiz, in bin in dem Quasi Basler Vorrort Lörrach aufgewachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## sausemaus (24. Juli 2008)

Tastaturlayouts

um mal richtig vom Thema abzukommen, hier mal eine Auflistung der Tastaturlayouts. Die geläufigsten sind die QWERTZ, war grad auch etwas erstaunt was es so alles gibt. 

Schönen Tach noch

*auf den Lesemodus geh*


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (24. Juli 2008)

Für was steht dann diese boxXors ? Das steht manchmal bei roxXors dabei, gleich dahinter
=
roxXors boxXors...


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2008)

sausemaus schrieb:


> Tastaturlayouts
> 
> um mal richtig vom Thema abzukommen, hier mal eine Auflistung der Tastaturlayouts. Die geläufigsten sind die QWERTZ, war grad auch etwas erstaunt was es so alles gibt.
> 
> ...



Danke das war sehr aufschlussreich.
Und daraus folgend an alle Bewohner der italienischen Schweiz.
Guckt euch das mal an, ihr werdet massiv diskriminiert!! 
Es gibt ein Tastaurlayout für die deutsche UND die französische Schweiz, aber nix für euch.
_"It`s time for another revolution!"_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ?!?! (24. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Danke das war sehr aufschlussreich.
> Und daraus folgend an alle Bewohner der italienischen Schweiz.
> Guckt euch das mal an, ihr werdet massiv diskriminiert!!
> Es gibt ein Tastaurlayout für die deutsche UND die französische Schweiz, aber nix für euch.
> ...



Naja, die Rätoromanen haben auch keine, von dem her, passt schon.


----------



## Slavery (24. Juli 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Manche tarnen es auch als Slang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hehe - wie recht du hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecstasy* (24. Juli 2008)

maggobert schrieb:


> Das gibt auch Gilden die so heißen also "OMG Laserweapon Pew Pew" das "Pew Pew" soll schlicht und einfach der Sound vom Laser sein mehr nicht ^^
> 
> Ich hoffe nun bist wieder etwas weiser
> 
> ...




OMG Lasergun pew pew


----------



## Knallfix (24. Juli 2008)

Ecstasy* schrieb:


> OMG Lasergun pew pew



kann der versuchung nicht widerstehen ...^^

lasergun
pew 
pew


----------



## Jetrel (24. Juli 2008)

pwned = owned 

bei einem WC3 turnier hat der kommentator sich verschrieben und "pwned" geschrieben. haben halt viele mitbekommen und somit wurde das übernommen


----------



## Xxate (24. Juli 2008)

Muss sagen, dass die Videos zu EVE wunderschön waren!

Bin trotzdem eher so der Fantasy fanboy, da mich ausgedachte Rassen riesig interessieren und faszinieren! Gut zugegeben, moderne (oder eher bekannte MMO's) haben heutzutage auch nur noch Standardrassen (Ork, Elf, Zwerg, Halblinge usw), allerdings werden diese dort häufig als andere Kultur beschrieben (in WoW zum beispiel als Ehrenhafte Krieger, in Herr der Ringe als brutale Schlächter).

uhhmm... sorry das war etwas extrem offtopic aber ich wüsste atm (at the moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nicht, warum ich bereits üübersetzte Begriffe erneut hier reinpostes sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis denne Horridödel


----------



## rendezvous. (24. Juli 2008)

Keinjo schrieb:


> Dies sind nur dumme, pubertäre Ausdrücke, bei denen überhaupt keine Logik dahinter steckt. Man gebraucht es nur um die eigene Dummheit zu verstecken und "cool" dazustehen. Denglisch lässt grüssen.




pew pew?



halts maul,spasst.


----------



## crazy78 (25. Juli 2008)

Kann man nicht mal ein Wörterbuch rausbringen?
Deutsch -> WoW
WoW -> Deutsch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weil irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das ich mit 30 schon zu alt für die Sprache bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (25. Juli 2008)

crazy78 schrieb:


> Weil irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das ich mit 30 schon zu alt für die Sprache bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal ehrlich, willst du mit 30 so sprechen wie die ganzen leute ???
Also ich mit 21 will es nicht und bin froh das ich noch normal schreiben kann ohne diese ganzen 
( sorry für den ausdruck ) kiddy sprache.

Und auch wenn ich manches nicht verstehe, ist es mir persönlich egal, weil wenn er was von mir will
oder mir etwas mitteilen will, dann soll er mit mir normal reden oder gar nicht.

Richtige Aussprache > all !


----------



## 5002 (25. Juli 2008)

achja jetzt kommt der knaller:

pwnen = ownen

beides bedeutet völlig das gleiche. Soweit ich weiß ist am "pwnen" sogar Blizz schuld. 

In einem der Warcraft games sollte bei dem Verlierer "You got owned" stehn, aber da "o" und "p" nebeneinander stehn gabs tippfehler und nach ner zeit hat es sich so eingebürgert.

Habe die geschichte jedenfalls mal irgendwo so gelesen.


----------



## Door81 (25. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> bin froh das ich noch normal schreiben
> 
> Richtige Aussprache *> all !*




haha


----------



## b1ubb (25. Juli 2008)

Door81 schrieb:


> haha



ähm größer als lernt man schon in der schule !


----------



## crazy78 (25. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, willst du mit 30 so sprechen wie die ganzen leute ???
> Also ich mit 21 will es nicht und bin froh das ich noch normal schreiben kann ohne diese ganzen
> ( sorry für den ausdruck ) kiddy sprache.
> 
> ...



Nein ich will es nicht sprechen aber ich will es verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (25. Juli 2008)

5002 schrieb:


> (...) aber da "o" und "p" nebeneinander stehn gabs *tippfehler *und nach ner zeit hat es sich so eingebürgert.
> 
> Habe die geschichte jedenfalls mal irgendwo so gelesen.



Gleiches gilt auch für "öpö" = lol...nurmal so am Rand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibt viele Wortkreationen die aufgrund von Rechtschreibfehler zurück zu führen sind....eben wie "pwnd", "öpö", "!!!1111elfelf"...etc.


----------



## b1ubb (25. Juli 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Gleiches gilt auch für "öpö" = lol...nurmal so am Rand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da galub ich aber das kek "berühmter" ist


----------



## Witchcast (25. Juli 2008)

Jetzt weiss ich wieso Schweizer das mit dem einseins11 nicht kapieren, bei uns ergibt shift + 1 nämlich das + und nicht ! wir haben andere Tastaruren als die Deutschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz


----------



## Hubautz (25. Juli 2008)

rendezvous. schrieb:


> pew pew?
> 
> 
> 
> halts maul,spasst.




Nachdem die Bedeutung des Ausdruckes nun hinreichend geklärt ist, haben wir nun auch direkt Hinweise auf das Niveau der Anwender. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoralfus (25. Juli 2008)

jop ist nicht es ally lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wt irgendwelche kiddy benutzen wenn  sich freuen mit mit totenkopf lvl  graulvler umgemoscht zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darling - bealgun (25. Juli 2008)

pwned & owned sind aber, wenn man sich ein wenig damit beschäftigt schon unterschiedlich. owned wird benutzt, wenn man jmd anderes übertroffen hatten, pwned wird eigentlich benutzt, wenn man sich selber geschlagen hat. wenn ich also zu blöd beim reiten bin und irgendwo abstürze, dann bin ich powned(pwned) [personal owned/privat owned], wenn der nächste mir aber folgt und hinterher springt, hab ich ihn geowned. {krankes denglisch ^^}

das es durch nen tippfehler entstanden sein mag, schliesse ich nicht aus, hat sich halt der kommentator pwned ^^

und pewpew gibt es echt schon länger. beschreibt halt den ton vom schuss, der entweder sehr schnell folgend ist (zb mg's), oder halt laser waffen mit hohem ton.
daher gibt es auch das addon pewpew, wo schüße vom jäger wie eine laserwaffe klingen und mit tonschnipseln von starwars laufen.


----------

